# Opinions on the Slate vs Synapse...



## dirtiClydesdale (Jun 20, 2014)

I really had my heart set on purchasing a Synapse this year and was waiting to purchase the Synapse through REI. (I know I know... big box chain and the like but their initial store price is 15% off MSRP is 4800 and REI price is 4100.)

But, here comes the Slate. My whole goal was to do some charity centuries on the Synapse but with the new addition of me moving out of SoCal and moving to Dallas... Im curious if I shouldnt look at a bike that does the "new road" thing?

Does the Synapse have enough room to put on 32mm (is it in mm or cm?) tires or at least put some tread on the tires and does the Slate work for long distance riding? If any light can be shed... it will help make my decision!

TIA


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

Nothing wrong with buying from REI...
I just bought a Synapse and am absolutely loving it. Great fit, handling and comfort.
I don't know what the "new road" thing is but I think the Slate is taking a chance on something pretty new. The Synapse does at least 28's if you are wanting wide tires.

]


dirtiClydesdale said:


> I really had my heart set on purchasing a Synapse this year and was waiting to purchase the Synapse through REI. (I know I know... big box chain and the like but their initial store price is 15% off MSRP is 4800 and REI price is 4100.)
> 
> But, here comes the Slate. My whole goal was to do some charity centuries on the Synapse but with the new addition of me moving out of SoCal and moving to Dallas... Im curious if I shouldnt look at a bike that does the "new road" thing?
> 
> ...


----------



## dirtiClydesdale (Jun 20, 2014)

darwinosx said:


> Nothing wrong with buying from REI...
> I just bought a Synapse and am absolutely loving it. Great fit, handling and comfort.
> I don't know what the "new road" thing is but I think the Slate is taking a chance on something pretty new. The Synapse does at least 28's if you are wanting wide tires.
> 
> ]


The "new road" to me is being able to go road bike AND gravel. Im mostly interested in seeing if the Synapse can handle 32 tires with tread and then its a no-brainer and Ill pick up the Synapse. But if it doesnt... is the Slate my only option? But, my concern is that 70% of my rides will be paved road! But switching to the 30% gravel would be fun... imho! If anyone knows how Slate handles on the long distance road rides?


----------



## Robg68 (Jan 27, 2016)

32mm tires WILL NOT fit on the Synapse.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Robg68 said:


> 32mm tires WILL NOT fit on the Synapse.


I have seen two Synapse Disc with 32mm CX file threads on... There wasn't much space in case you ride in sticky mud but for road, it was okay. Might depend of the rims though, they were both on Mavic disc wheels which don't have the widest rims...

But if you ride 70% paved 30% dirt and gravel, 28mm is more than enough IMO and there is not much point to the Slate and it's Lefty. I have 28mm on my Synapse and I use it much more than 30% on gravel roads. But note we all have different ideas of what gravel roads are. Some are more hardpacked and smooth (and doable on 23mm roadies), the coarser and looser the gravel, the more bigger tires are good... But too big and you take a performance hit on pavement, bigger is heavier... if that matters to you. The Lefty starts to make sense if you ride on much rougher and bumpier surfaces than most gravel and dirt roads.


----------



## dirtiClydesdale (Jun 20, 2014)

Dan Gerous said:


> I have seen two Synapse Disc with 32mm CX file threads on... There wasn't much space in case you ride in sticky mud but for road, it was okay. Might depend of the rims though, they were both on Mavic disc wheels which don't have the widest rims...
> 
> But if you ride 70% paved 30% dirt and gravel, 28mm is more than enough IMO and there is not much point to the Slate and it's Lefty. I have 28mm on my Synapse and I use it much more than 30% on gravel roads. But note we all have different ideas of what gravel roads are. Some are more hardpacked and smooth (and doable on 23mm roadies), the coarser and looser the gravel, the more bigger tires are good... But too big and you take a performance hit on pavement, bigger is heavier... if that matters to you. The Lefty starts to make sense if you ride on much rougher and bumpier surfaces than most gravel and dirt roads.


Dan... you are awesome! I know im never looking at to go through mud and Ive never been in the situation where Im going off road with my current 25s. The current trails I am experiencing have been hard pack gravel to would I would say "soft" gravel. Not exactly beach sand 5+ inches but more like 1-2 inch deep of sand. Pretty much a trail that my 5 year old kid can walk through (difficulty level - easy/moderate).

Im a bigger dude so my goal is to have bigger tires for comfort anyways and im definitely not worried about the weight issue... if I want to focus on weight... then ill go after my gut weight first! I just want that comfort on the bike first and then I can lose the weight faster since Ill be riding more!

I was debating on getting an entirely different wheel set for road gravel and i was thinking the stans no tubes wheel with whatever 32mm tire on it and leave the stock mavic wheelset for pure road riding? But im not sure the worthyness (rating) of the stock wheelset is... other than its just stock so that means they would skimp out on having a good wheelset?

I never thought of going on 28s for offroad... again, for me im a bigger dude 250+, so thats why im thinking bigger tire size the better for road and gravel.

In regards to the Lefty... thanks for that clarification. Im definitely not thinking going on rougher roads past gravel for now. I tend to ride solo a lot so safety is my primary concern.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

The Synapse will fit up to 28mm tires, nothing more. Even then, clearance is tight. I have a few rub marks on my stays as proof that when frame and wheels flex under loads while climbing hills, there can be some occasional contact.

I do some hardpack riding on my Synapse and it is doable, but you can't just blast down one of these roads. But it is much more manageable for me than all the riders with 23mm tires. I can safely maintain 10-12mph while the 23mm tire people are crawling.

The Slate is in the new "Adventure Bike" category. It has the coveted Lefty shock which will make gravel roads a pleasure. You mention that you would like to do some centuries. Unless you are a really strong rider, a century will be a hard haul on a Slate.


----------



## dirtiClydesdale (Jun 20, 2014)

Lombard said:


> The Synapse will fit up to 28mm tires, nothing more. Even then, clearance is tight. I have a few rub marks on my stays as proof that when frame and wheels flex under loads while climbing hills, there can be some occasional contact.
> 
> I do some hardpack riding on my Synapse and it is doable, but you can't just blast down one of these roads. But it is much more manageable for me than all the riders with 23mm tires. I can safely maintain 10-12mph while the 23mm tire people are crawling.
> 
> The Slate is in the new "Adventure Bike" category. It has the coveted Lefty shock which will make gravel roads a pleasure. You mention that you would like to do some centuries. Unless you are a really strong rider, a century will be a hard haul on a Slate.


Thanks Lombard. My biggest concern was the road century portion of it. While I would love a bike with 30s/32s... my overall goal is the century so I think I will stick with the Synapse and not go the route of Slate.


----------

